# New Soli Deo Gloria releases



## Don Kistler (Jul 6, 2006)

There is one new release, a volume of sermons by James Ussher, and all of them on salvation issues: justification, active and passive obedience, hell, Christ's humiliation and satisfaction. A real treasure chest. The title of the book is "The Puritan Pulpit: James Ussher." It is the 3rd volume in our Puritan Pulpit English series, although Ussher was an Irish Puritan.

Also re-released are two books by jeremiah Burroughs that have been out of print for some time:

"The Excellency of a Gracious Spirit" and "A Treatise of Earthly-Mindedness"

They are available through Ligonier Ministries now, and will be available through various distributors shortly.

Enjoy!

Don Kistler


----------



## crhoades (Jul 6, 2006)

Can't wait to pick up the Ussher volume. I'm excited to pick up his Body of Divinity when it comes available through Solid Ground...Keep up the great work!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> A real treasure chest.
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks to you both. Chris, please tell your dear pastor David i said hello.

Don Kistler


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 7, 2006)

Dear Mr. Kistler,

Thanks for letting us know about the new books!

Are there more sermons and works from Ussher ? If, so are you planning the publish them ?

I saw on the site of SDG that you are also planning to publish : The Puritan Pulpit: Samuel Davies (Volume 4 of the American Puritans.
Are these sermons different them the sermons which are in his 3 volume works ?


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 7, 2006)

Ussher's works were published in a multi-volume set in the 19th century. I think it ran to 13 volumes or more, but most of it was in Latin. So there are no more volumes planned by me from Ussher.

The sermons in the Davies' volume is comprised of sermons taken from the 3 volume edition that have been retypeset and edited. The set is long out of print, however, so I thought a single volume of sermons would be helpful, and fits nicely in the Puritan Pulpti series.

Don Kistler


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Ussher's works were published in a multi-volume set in the 19th century. I think it ran to 13 volumes or more, but most of it was in Latin. So there are no more volumes planned by me from Ussher.
> 
> The sermons in the Davies' volume is comprised of sermons taken from the 3 volume edition that have been retypeset and edited. The set is long out of print, however, so I thought a single volume of sermons would be helpful, and fits nicely in the Puritan Pulpti series.
> ...



Thanks for the information!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Thanks to you both. Chris, please tell your dear pastor David i said hello.
> 
> Don Kistler



Will do! An update for you since you last visited with us and delivered the Finding Hope conference. We have moved into a school which is in an overall better location. A few families have left and a few have joined. I have had the privilege of joining our mentored for ministry program as a pastoral intern. David is taking myself and two others through the WCF line by line right now. 

I thoroughly enjoyed your conference and was going to give the material a plug but didn't find it on the SDG store online. Are your lecture series still available?


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 7, 2006)

Chris, you have to ask for them specificially. My stuff is not something they promote, I'm afraid. Glad to hear the good news about the church. Hope they invite me back sometime. )

Don Kistler


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll talk with David and see what we can do! Would you mind posting all of the audio materials that you've done here on the PB so people can take advantage of it? Hopefully it would open up some more speaking engagements.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is a list of the seminars I do when I go around speaking:

* Meet the Puritans (up to 12 messages)
* Finding Hope (6 messages from Lamentations 3)
* The Christian and His Tongue (5 messages from James 1:26)
* Worship (6 messages)
* Growing in Grace (4 messages)
* Contentment (6 messages)
* Sin and Hell (6 messages)
* The Character of God (up to 10 messages)
* What a Wonderful Savior (6 messages on the person and work of Christ)
* Amazing Grace (6 messages)
* Church Discipline (6 messages)
* A Treasure to be Guarded (4 messages on the Scriptures)
* The Reformation (4 messages)

Hope this helps.

Don Kistler


----------

